# what im working on



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

I purchased a income property and been trying to get done whenever I get a chance.


----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

Some afters









































Trim is not done yet will post when I get it done


----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry for the sideways pics not sure why it did that


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice! It's tough to work and then go to your rental unit and paint. Nice job and good luck on the investment.


----------



## alanbarrington (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## alanbarrington (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## alanbarrington (Apr 30, 2013)

alanbarrington said:


> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


Finished this today sprayed

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## alanbarrington (Apr 30, 2013)

Select Paint said:


> Some afters
> 
> Trim is not done yet will post when I get it done


Nice man

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

is this the finished thread?


----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

NO but seems I just got highjacked


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

he is new to the boards, he'll catch on

looks good sp


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> he is new to the boards, he'll catch on


A least he can post pictures the right way and not upside down or sideways. :thumbup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> A least he can post pictures the right way and not upside down or sideways. :thumbup:


I just took about 20 pictures of the inside of my pants pocket....give em a break


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> he is new to the boards, he'll catch on
> 
> looks good sp


He will soon realize only Steve can properly high jack a thread.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Select, looks great, good luck with the rental, like said above it must be hard to work all day then go back to work on your own place, I have been trying to paint my apartment for 3 months now, I have the first floor trim left to do and I keep telling myself tomorrow or this weekend, then come up with some lame excuse as to why I can't finish it. Usually the couch needs me more than the trim.


----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah its rough I wish it was closer to my house. This is just one of my project's I really like real estate. I was a handyman before I started painting full time so I save a lot of money on my flips and rentals.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We are starting to save money to buy a flip house, hoping by next summer we can afford to do one.


----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

Wish you luck on your project. Flipping is fun for me I love to transform things and make them look good. It can be scary at times when you start demo and find crazy stuff like bad wiring.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> We are starting to save money to buy a flip house, hoping by next summer we can afford to do one.


why not wait until the winter or whenever your slower months are? It gives you something to do during down time, and if you plan it right you can get it on the market at the right time.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> We are starting to save money to buy a flip house, hoping by next summer we can afford to do one.


 Flop houses are better!


----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

Got a chance to make it back to flip got some trim and windows painted





















SW Solo on trim semigloss


----------

